# DirectX-11/10.1-Grafikkarten im Test: Vorschau auf PCGH 01/2010



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu DirectX-11/10.1-Grafikkarten im Test: Vorschau auf PCGH 01/2010 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: DirectX-11/10.1-Grafikkarten im Test: Vorschau auf PCGH 01/2010

Alle aktuellen Grafikkarten-Tests und Kaufempfehlungen finden Sie in einem separaten Artikel bei PC Games Hardware


----------

